# Who owns the Sky box?



## callybags (3 Mar 2010)

If you have a problem with your Sky tv, they will call out to repair but they say that if it transpires that the problem was with your equipment then there will be a €100 charge.

I know that the problem is with the connection at the back of the box, but am not sure if it remains the property of Sky or it is mine,

What has doubt in my mind is that a few years ago I cancelled my subscription with Sky but they left all the equipment (dish, box etc.)with me.


----------



## Guest110 (3 Mar 2010)

After a year you normally own the equipment yourself, so I reckon they will charge. Maybe ask them for a quote for a new box, or see if they can provide it free of charge with a view to holding onto the sky subscription for another year !


----------



## Bessa (30 Mar 2010)

Hi i just had my 3rd Sky box fitted today, the problems started last weekend ( no signal on some channels, not able to record, no listings etc. I rang them on Saturday night and started to get the run around from the guy on the phone. He said in the end that i needed an engineer to call ( fee 100 euro ) told him i would get the system out and install a new one, he then changed his tune. Anyway what happened was the engineer call out was free and new box if necessary. Happy again.


----------



## bond-007 (30 Mar 2010)

You own the sky box from day one.


----------



## SparkRite (30 Mar 2010)

bond-007 said:


> You own the sky box from day one.



Yes you do, but with certain conditions, most of which are based around a 12 month contact, with further T&C's not least of which (assuming you availed of their offer) involves the box being connected to a live PSTN line.


----------



## bond-007 (30 Mar 2010)

I uses a radio link to connect to a phone. I wonder would they approve?


----------

